# corn morph



## antman_1 (Jul 14, 2011)

anybody know what morph this corn is ( not the amel) the grey looking one with sqaure saddles.


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

could be a hypo, will be able to see better after the shed


----------



## antman_1 (Jul 14, 2011)

shes not in shed, this is how she looks all the time.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

looks like a motley to me.


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

looks normal to me but it could be hypo


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm with Nige - its a normal coloured motley.


To confirm, does it have a clear white belly or does it have black checkers on it?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like Kastanie

Kastanie Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mstypical said:


> Looks like Kastanie
> 
> Kastanie Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium


 
I beg to differ. It looks nothing like one - check out the saddles, the Kastanie has very clear and obvious black borders to the saddles, and also has normal corn saddles. The animal in the photo above has the typical hypomelanistic effect of the motley mutation along with the merged saddle pattern of a motley. It still has a slight dark melanin 'wash' which identifies it as a normal motley rather than a hypo or an amel.

It also has slightly greyish background suggesting it may be from Miami lines, but it certainly not a Miami motley.


In summary, the animal in the picture is a normal motley :2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

bothrops said:


> I beg to differ. It looks nothing like one - check out the saddles, the Kastanie has very clear and obvious black borders to the saddles, and also has normal corn saddles. The animal in the photo above has the typical hypomelanistic effect of the motley mutation along with the merged saddle pattern of a motley. It still has a slight dark melanin 'wash' which identifies it as a normal motley rather than a hypo or an amel.
> 
> It also has slightly greyish background suggesting it may be from Miami lines, but it certainly not a Miami motley.
> 
> ...


Haha :lol2: well that's me told! Was just looking through all the morphs on Ians site and spotted this one, and thought it looked a little bit like a snake on a thread i'm subscribed to.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mstypical said:


> Haha :lol2: well that's me told! Was just looking through all the morphs on Ians site and spotted this one, and thought it looked a little bit like a snake on a thread i'm subscribed to.


Its all good - that's why we're here - to post, share and and discuss opinions. As I disagreed with your observation, I thought it was only fair to outline and describe *why* I disagreed : victory:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Its all good - that's why we're here - to post, share and and discuss opinions. As I disagreed with your observation, I thought it was only fair to outline and describe *why* I disagreed : victory:


 
That's fair enough! I've just reserved *another* corn hatchling..... would it be hijacking if I stuck a pic here for you to see what you thought? The seller hasn't really got a clue and if it's more than one trait i'm stumped :blush:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I did it anyway.... i'm 25 and impatient :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

mstypical said:


> Looks like Kastanie
> 
> Kastanie Corn Snake - Ians Vivarium


 having owned kastanie, and looking to produce more, I can definately say for sure that isnt kastanie, looks nothing like it to be honest


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

cornmorphs said:


> having owned kastanie, and looking to produce more, I can definately say for sure that isnt kastanie, looks nothing like it to be honest


Thanks, but we did already establish I don't know much about morphs :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I did it anyway.... i'm 25 and impatient :whistling2::lol2:


Looks like a caramel motley to me, though the colours will be different in real life as that pic looked like it was taken on a mobile, and they take terrible photos with the flash on!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

manda88 said:


> Looks like a caramel motley to me, though the colours will be different in real life as that pic looked like it was taken on a mobile, and they take terrible photos with the flash on!


I think it's a BlackBerry photo with no flash :gasp: gorgeous aint it :flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Agreed - caramel motley :2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Excellent my first motley woohoo! :2thumb:


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*hey*

did we find out to confirm if it had a white belly or not as it just looks like a normal to me just dulled out as they do when growing older !


----------

